# Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?



## BreakinB (17. Januar 2016)

*Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*

Hallo Caseking! 

Meine Frage betrifft euer King Mod Anniversary System mit übertaktetem i5 6400: https://www.caseking.de/king-mod-anniversary-system-i5-6400-4-4ghz-63-gtx-980-ckpc-018.html

Es handelt sich um eine non-k-CPU, die via BCLK auf 4.4 GHz übertaktet wird. Ist sichergestellt (garantiert?), dass Käufer dieses Overclocking dauerhaft nutzen können? Denkbar wäre, dass Intel dem ganzen über BIOS-Updates einen Riegel vorschiebt. Oder im schlimmsten Fall über ein Windows-Update? 


			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Microcode gelangt in der Regel über die UEFI- oder BIOS-Updates der Board-Hersteller in die Prozessoren. Sollten sich die Board-Hersteller weigern, die Änderungen einzubinden, bliebe für Intel noch ein weiterer Weg: Per Windows-Update hat der Chip-Hersteller bereits in der Vergangenheit Microcode-Updates ausgeliefert, um Fehler in Prozessoren auszubügeln, ohne sie austauschen zu müssen.


Board-Hersteller und Intel streiten um Overclocking-Sperre bei Haswell-CPUs | heise online

Einen Thread zu den technischen Fragen hatte ich bereits im Overclocking-Forum erstellt & scheinbar interessiert das nicht nur mich:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-4-4-ghz-mit-brocken-2-im-komplettsystem.html

Besten Dank für die Antwort


----------



## Combi (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*

ein kumpel hat ein aufrüstbundle bei caseking gekauft.
war mitte letzten jahres.4790-k,mobo und ram.
oc auf 4,5ghz glaub ich.
das oc wird als profil im bios hinterlegt.
du darfst laut beschreibung nix an dem profil ändern,ansonsten
wird kein oc mehr garantiert.
nach nem biosupdate hatte er heftige probs mit bluescreens.
mit ferndiagnose und etlichen telefonaten,hat er es irgendwie ans laufen bekkommen.
solange du nix am bios änderst,hast du garantiert diese werte.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*

Doof nur, dass Intel in der Vergangenheit (Haswell und das OC auf B-/H-Brettern) den Microcode per Windows-Update patchen ließ (und ja, ich habe mal das OC eines 4670K auf einem H87-HD3 ausprobiert... Ging selbst mit dem UEFI, welches laut Changelog explizit Non-Z-OC ermöglichen sollte, nicht mehr...). Würde mich sehr schwer wundern, wenn Intel das nicht früher oder später auch bei Skylake abzieht - und man kann ja von den Kunden schlecht erwarten, keine Windows-Updates zu machen.


----------



## the.hai (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*

Und genau wegen dieser ganzen Sachlage sind wir sehr auf die Attwort vom Gehäusekönig gespannt.


----------



## der8auer (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*

Es ist rein technisch gesehen möglich, dass ein Microcode Update per Windows-Update nachgeschoben wird. Allerdings kann Microsoft niemanden zwingen dieses Update auch zu installieren.

Deshalb liegt den PCs, oder auch anderen non-K PCs/Budles, ein Schreiben bei mit der Information die automatischen Windows-Updates zu deaktivieren und manuell auszuwählen.

Es ist natürlich fraglich, ob Intel so ein Update überhaupt nachliefert.


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*

Fraglich... Eher ziemlich wahrscheinlich, da man so extrem viel Geld spart. Und das wird sich Intel sicher nicht durch die Lappen gehen lassen.

Und naja - die Updates nicht machen ist je nach Update auch keine Lösung - zumal Intel oder Microsoft sicher nicht bekanntgeben werden, in welchem Update das Microcode-Update enthalten sein wird. Zumal man von Fertig-PC-Käufern nicht unbedingt erwarten sollte, dass die sich überhaupt ums Windows kümmern.


----------



## Gast20180319 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Es ist rein technisch gesehen möglich, dass ein Microcode Update per Windows-Update nachgeschoben wird. Allerdings kann Microsoft niemanden zwingen dieses Update auch zu installieren.
> 
> Deshalb liegt den PCs, oder auch anderen non-K PCs/Budles, ein Schreiben bei mit der Information die automatischen Windows-Updates zu deaktivieren und manuell auszuwählen.
> 
> Es ist natürlich fraglich, ob Intel so ein Update überhaupt nachliefert.




Und was machen die Windows 10 Nutzer ?
Klar kann man auch da die updates umgehen.
Doch für den Ottonormalverbraucher sind das schon meiner Meinung nach untragbare Bedingungen. Zumal es bei Caseking auf der Artikelseite nicht mal erwähnt wird(soweit ich weiß), wenigstens einen Disclaimer erwartet man von einem Unternehmen wie Caseking dann doch.

Mfg


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Es ist rein technisch gesehen möglich, dass ein Microcode Update per Windows-Update nachgeschoben wird. Allerdings kann Microsoft niemanden zwingen dieses Update auch zu installieren.



Bei Windows 10 hast du aber keine andere Wahl als die Updates zu installieren, da das automatisch geschieht.


----------



## der8auer (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*

Auch bei Windows10 kann man die Updates deaktivieren.

Ich bin kein Freund von Spekulationen aber wir können ja mal vom schlimmsten Fall ausgehen. Ein Käufer eines non-K-OC-Systems hat das, bisher nicht vorhandene, Windows Update installiert und das OC ist weg. 
Lösung:
Er schickt den PC wieder zu uns, wir deinstallieren das Windows Update und unterbinden eine erneute Installation (das geht auch bei Windows 10! https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3073930). Anschließend setze ich eine CPU mit altem Microcode ein und lade das OC Profil im BIOS.

Aber wie gesagt - alles Spekulation. Ich habe auch Kontakte bei Intel und bisher interessiert es niemanden. Ansonsten könnten auch nicht Hersteller wie ASUS usw. so fröhlich das BIOS veröffentlichen.


----------



## Gast20180319 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*

Das sind ja schon mal gute Nachrichten für Leute die sich sowas zulegen wollen 

Mal ne ganz andere Frage Roman :

Lassen sich die non-K CPU´s genau so gut übertakten und / oder brauchen die generell tendenziell mehr Spannung  ? Würde mich ja mal brennend interessieren.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Auch bei Windows10 kann man die Updates deaktivieren.
> 
> Ich bin kein Freund von Spekulationen aber wir können ja mal vom schlimmsten Fall ausgehen. Ein Käufer eines non-K-OC-Systems hat das, bisher nicht vorhandene, Windows Update installiert und das OC ist weg.
> Lösung:
> ...



Hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden oder deaktivierst du die Windows Update Funktion komplett?
Also ganz ohne Updates würde ich das dann doch nicht machen, denn Sicherheitsupdates sind nun mal wichtig um das System aktuell zu halten.
Oder kann man explizit genau dieses Update herausblenden, was dann dafür verantwortlich ist, dass die OC Möglichkeiten weg sind?


----------



## Gast20180319 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*

Gibt Neuigkeiten 

Skylake Non-K-OC könnte per Microcode-Update blockiert werden

Mal sehen was da noch kommt.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*

Mal abwarten, ob Intel das für notwendig hält oder sie sagen, dass die Anzahl der Leute, die das machen, nicht den Aufwand rechtfertigt, das einzudämmen.


----------



## BreakinB (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mal abwarten, ob Intel das für notwendig hält oder sie sagen, dass die Anzahl der Leute, die das machen, nicht den Aufwand rechtfertigt, das einzudämmen.



Wie es aussieht: Option Nr. 1. Microcode-Update: Intel stoppt Skylake-Overclocking per BCLK - ComputerBase

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ganz froh, dass am Ende die Skepsis überwogen hat & ich die entsprechenden Fertig-PCs nicht empfohlen habe.


----------



## der8auer (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*



BreakinB schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht: Option Nr. 1. Microcode-Update: Intel stoppt Skylake-Overclocking per BCLK - ComputerBase
> 
> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ganz froh, dass am Ende die Skepsis überwogen hat & ich die entsprechenden Fertig-PCs nicht empfohlen habe.



Verstehe das Problem nicht



			
				ComputerBase schrieb:
			
		

> Intel betont gegenüber US-Medien zwar, dass auch die neueste Einspielung des Microcodes „freiwillig“ erfolgen kann




Non-K OC wird nur blockiert wenn man selbst ein entsprechendes, neues BIOS verwendet. Wieso sollte man das machen wenn man einen PC mit non-K OC hat?


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*



der8auer schrieb:


> [/FONT]Non-K OC wird nur blockiert wenn man selbst ein entsprechendes, neues BIOS verwendet. Wieso sollte man das machen wenn man einen PC mit non-K OC hat?



Also nie wieder ein Bios Update machen oder ein windows Update?
Weil könnte ja dann passieren, dass das non K OC nicht mehr geht.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*

Wenn man Windows nicht im UEFI-Modus installiert hat (glaube sogar, dass erst ab der Nutzung von Secure Boot der Eintrag "Firmwareressource" im Geräte-Manager erscheint), sollte Windows (hoffentlich) nicht so einen tiefgreifenden Zugriff auf das System erhalten...

Und ich bezweifel, dass es dafür ein Windows Update geben wird. Im Gegensatz zu damals, wo das Übertakten stark in den Medien und von den Unternehmen beworben wurde, wurde das BCLK-OC vergleichsweise wenig breitgetreten. Einzig ASRock...


----------



## der8auer (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also nie wieder ein Bios Update machen oder ein windows Update?
> Weil könnte ja dann passieren, dass das non K OC nicht mehr geht.



Wieso bei einem funktionierenden System ein BIOS-Update machen? 

Es gibt kein Windows-Update mit Microcode


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Wieso bei einem funktionierenden System ein BIOS-Update machen?



Eine neue Grafikkarte erfordert ein aktuelles Bios, als Beispiel.


----------



## der8auer (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*

Ist doch absoluter Quatsch. Seit wann braucht eine Grafikkarte ein BIOS-Update beim Mainboard?


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Ist doch absoluter Quatsch. Seit wann braucht eine Grafikkarte ein BIOS-Update beim Mainboard?



Ach so.
Komisch.
Neue Karte eingebaut, wurde nicht erkannt. Bios Update gemacht, Karte wurde erkannt.
Ist bestimmt nur Zufall gewesen.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*

Naja, wenn ich schon eine HD7970GE auf einem Sockel 939-Board (ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe) am laufen hatte... 

Ist quasi die gleiche Geschichte wie mit Arbeitsspeicher: Theoretisch sollte jeder RAM der entsprechenden Bauart auf jedem Board laufen, das die entsprechende Bauart unterstützt - ist in der Praxis in 99,9% der Fälle auch so. In 0,1% der Fälle halt nicht... 

Kurz: Die Warscheinlichkeit, dass man wegen einer GPU ein UEFI-Update braucht, ist fast 0.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Kurz: Die Warscheinlichkeit, dass man wegen einer GPU ein UEFI-Update braucht, ist fast 0.



Schon 6x machen müssen, komische Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## Xaphyr (3. März 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*

In der Tat, selbst schon 3x machen müßen und hier im Forum vor kurzem empfohlen um eine 380x erfolgreich zum Laufen zu bringen.
Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...karte-gesucht-bis-200-euro-7.html#post8041785.

Sind dann Patchnotes wie "-Enhanced PCI-E display card performance."
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt entsetzt darüber dass bisher integere Leute diese hanebüchenen Angebote von Non-K OC Bundles anpreisen.
Zumal immer dabei steht dass keinerlei Garantie übernommen wird, was von weniger erfahrenen Usern gerne überlesen wird.
Daher rate ich jedem, der danach fragt, dringend davon ab.


----------



## der8auer (5. März 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> In der Tat, selbst schon 3x machen müßen und hier im Forum vor kurzem empfohlen um eine 380x erfolgreich zum Laufen zu bringen.
> Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...karte-gesucht-bis-200-euro-7.html#post8041785.
> 
> Sind dann Patchnotes wie "-Enhanced PCI-E display card performance."
> ...



Wovon Sprichst du? Ich zitiere für dich gerne die Garantie aus dem Produkttext:



> 2. Garantie: Für alle eigenen Komplettsysteme übernimmt Caseking eine 36-monatige Garantie, 24 Monate davon mit Pick-Up-Service. Voraussetzung für die Inanspruchnahme ist, dass ein technischer Defekt am PC-System vorliegt, der nicht auf unsachgemäßen Gebrauch der Hardware durch den Nutzer zurückzuführen ist und der zunächst mit einem Caseking-Techniker besprochen wurde. Zudem darf das ausgelieferte System nicht modifiziert werden und es sollte von einem eigenmächtigen UEFI/BIOS-Update abgesehen werden, da mit einem abweichenden UEFI/BIOS der volle Funktionsumfang nicht mehr garantiert werden kann. Außerdem gilt die berühmte Technik-Weisheit: Never touch a running system!



Logischerweise können wir Overclocking nicht garantieren, wenn jemand das BIOS mit den darin befindlichen OC Einstellungen flasht und somit die Einstellungen entfernt. Ansonsten gelten die normalen 36 Monate Garantie.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. März 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> In der Tat, selbst schon 3x machen müßen und hier im Forum vor kurzem empfohlen um eine 380x erfolgreich zum Laufen zu bringen.
> Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...karte-gesucht-bis-200-euro-7.html#post8041785.
> 
> Sind dann Patchnotes wie "-Enhanced PCI-E display card performance."
> ...



Na, ich selber musste wirklich noch nie für eine GPU das BIOS updaten, beim RAM sieht das schon etwas anders aus, das hat mich gerade erst mit Skylake zum ersten Mal betroffen. 

Und naja - ich selber habe dieses Non-K-OC am Laufen und damit bisher noch absolut keine Probleme. Sollte da irgendwann mal ein Windows Update kommen welches wirklich an das BIOS/UEFI kommt, bin ich zwar gekniffen, aber wie Caseking mit den Bundles/PCs verfährt, wurde hier ja hinreichend geklärt... 

Bei den OC-Bundles bzw. OC-Komplettsystemen wird das OC grundsätzlich garantiert. Außer wenn man das BIOS flasht... 
Weiß ich aus Erfahrung - und nein, nicht weil ich mir so ein Kit mal gekauft habe...


----------



## Xaphyr (5. März 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Wovon Sprichst du? [...]





Xaphyr schrieb:


> [...] Zumal immer dabei steht dass keinerlei Garantie übernommen wird, was von weniger erfahrenen Usern gerne überlesen wird. [...]





> Zudem darf das ausgelieferte System nicht modifiziert werden und es sollte von einem eigenmächtigen UEFI/BIOS-Update abgesehen werden, da mit einem abweichenden UEFI/BIOS der volle Funktionsumfang nicht mehr garantiert werden kann.


Und spätestens wenn mal ein Bios Update BRAUCHT, zB weil Teile des Systems gewechselt werden, sitzt man blöd da.
Und dessen sind sich eben viele User nicht bewusst.
Aber genau weil man das OC nur garantieren kann wenn am Bios nichts verändert wird, die Funktionalität der meisten anderen Grundfunktionen zugunsten des OC aber fraglich oder gar ausgehebelt werden
und dafür auch noch Geld verlangt wird ist das Ganze einfach eine Frechheit.
Ein UEFI/BIOS soll in erster Linie die Kompatibilität und Funktionalität der Hardware untereinander sichern, das geht in diesem Fall ganz klar nicht auf.
Wenn das User selbst machen, also sich dubiose Bios Updates zu ziehen und damit übertakten, ist das deren Sache.
Es ist auch klar, dass ein System eine gewisse Halbwertszeit hat, die nicht garantiert werden KANN, gar keine Frage.
Was ist denn wenn dieses Jahr die neue GPU Generation rauskommt und die UEFIs ein Update brauchen, dann schauen alle mit OC Bundle in die Röhre.
Wie gesagt, es geht mir nicht darum dass die Art BIOS/UEFI angepriesen oder benutzt wird, sondern dass man auf solch einer Grundlage Geld verdient.
Aus solch einer Ungewissheit sollte einfach kein Kapital geschlagen werden, das Ganze ist reine Geldmache und nicht im Interesse der User.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Logischerweise können wir Overclocking nicht garantieren, wenn jemand das BIOS mit den darin befindlichen OC Einstellungen flasht und somit die Einstellungen entfernt. Ansonsten gelten die normalen 36 Monate Garantie.



Ja, eben, wenn das Bios geflahst werden muss, weil neue Hardware verbaut wird, die ohne neue Bios Version nicht läuft, ist das OC weg.
Ergo nicht dauerhaft.
Und dauerhaft garantiert schon mal gar nicht, darauf hast du ja hingewiesen.
Ergo ist der Thread völlig sinnlos.


----------



## der8auer (6. März 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Und spätestens wenn mal ein Bios Update BRAUCHT, zB weil Teile des Systems gewechselt werden, sitzt man blöd da.
> Und dessen sind sich eben viele User nicht bewusst.
> Aber genau weil man das OC nur garantieren kann wenn am Bios nichts verändert wird, die Funktionalität der meisten anderen Grundfunktionen zugunsten des OC aber fraglich oder gar ausgehebelt werden
> und dafür auch noch Geld verlangt wird ist das Ganze einfach eine Frechheit.
> ...





Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, eben, wenn das Bios geflahst werden muss, weil neue Hardware verbaut wird, die ohne neue Bios Version nicht läuft, ist das OC weg.
> Ergo nicht dauerhaft.
> Und dauerhaft garantiert schon mal gar nicht, darauf hast du ja hingewiesen.
> Ergo ist der Thread völlig sinnlos.



Jeder Komplett-PC hat nur Garantie im Auslieferungszustand. Wie sollen wir Garantie auf den PC geben, wenn der Käufer etwas verändert? Erklärt mir das bitte mal. Das ist immer und bei jedem Anbieter so.
Garantie auf Funktion der Einzelteile besteht natürlich auch bei Veränderungen noch.

Du kaufst auch kein Auto, änderst was am Motor und erwartest, dass der Hersteller dafür Garantie übernimmt?

Abgesehen davon gibt es durchaus von MSI z. B. fortlaufend neue BIOS Updates, die immer noch Non-K OC unterstützen (trotz neuem Microcode!). Informiert euch da lieber erst mal besser.


----------



## BigBasti83 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Jeder Komplett-PC hat nur Garantie im Auslieferungszustand. Wie sollen wir Garantie auf den PC geben, wenn der Käufer etwas verändert? Erklärt mir das bitte mal. Das ist immer und bei jedem Anbieter so.
> Garantie auf Funktion der Einzelteile besteht natürlich auch bei Veränderungen noch.
> 
> Du kaufst auch kein Auto, änderst was am Motor und erwartest, dass der Hersteller dafür Garantie übernimmt?
> ...



Also ich kann nur so viel sagen... In erfolgreicher Zusammenarbeit oder Unterstützung von Roman habe ich meinen i5 6400 schon seid mehreren Monaten und etlichen Bios Updates die mir automatisch vom Prog MSI Live Update angeboten werden kontinuierlich auf 4,5GHz laufen... Selbst nehme ich alle Windows Updates mit und es gab keinerlei Änderungen am OC.

picload.org | received_1138313199560739.jpg


----------



## der8auer (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Komplettsystem mit i5 6400, BCLK-übertaktet auf 4.4 GHz - dauerhaft garantiert?*



BigBasti83 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur so viel sagen... In erfolgreicher Zusammenarbeit oder Unterstützung von Roman habe ich meinen i5 6400 schon seid mehreren Monaten und etlichen Bios Updates die mir automatisch vom Prog MSI Live Update angeboten werden kontinuierlich auf 4,5GHz laufen... Selbst nehme ich alle Windows Updates mit und es gab keinerlei Änderungen am OC.
> 
> picload.org | received_1138313199560739.jpg



Vielen Dank für das Feedback


----------

